# What size Furminator?



## jharmon

What is the best size furminator for an average size GSD?


----------



## chuckstar158

I use the medium because it was cheaper and it works fine on my two...


----------



## derby98

I got the large & it works great.


----------



## Lucy Dog

+1 for the medium


----------



## Jax08

I have the large one. A medium would work just as well and is cheaper.


----------



## aubie

FYI..Amazon has the large for only like $28, it's like almost $40 in the stores.


----------



## jharmon

Thanks, everyone.

How often do you use it?


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Another vote for the medium.


----------



## Jax08

> Originally Posted By: Sima's DadThanks, everyone.
> 
> How often do you use it?


As often as I have time. There is a never ending supply of black hair in our house. I'm thinking of knitting a coat.


----------



## Wolfenstein

I just want to throw out there, that you really shouldn't use a Furminator all that often, and when you do, you need to be really mindful of the outer guard hairs when you use it. A Furminator is a clipper blade on a stick, and doesn't work like a normal brush or comb. Instead of loosening up undercoat, it slices it out, whether it's actually shedding or not. Ideally, the guard hair is supposed to be unaffected, but if the angle that you're using it is off, or if you use it too often, it can cut or change the texture of the dog's guard hair. I honestly am not a fan of Furminators, but I understand that it helps people out so use it if you think it's worth it. Just know the risks involved if you do!


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: Sima's DadThanks, everyone.
> 
> How often do you use it?


I only use ours here when it's close to coat blowing time, or it seems like they are starting to shed more than usual. I just use the kong brush for normal brushing. I do think that overuse can damage the coat.


----------



## Tessina

Now I'm confused by a few of the posts. I use the large brush frequently, but am careful to be gentle with it. The Furminator website says:

Q: Does the FURminator deShedding Tool cut the hair?
A: No, the FURminator deShedding Tool does not cut or damage the coat, but rather pushes through the topcoat to remove the dead undercoat and loose hair. 


I have not noticed that it has damaged the coat......?!!!


----------



## nysirk

Medium, you can use it in a muti-pet home dogs,cats.........


----------



## BowWowMeow

I use the medium and not too frequently. It's fantastic for getting out the undercoat. Other than that I use it once a week in the summer and once every few months in the winter. I would not use it too often because it does break the guard hairs. It's not an issue for my cat or Chama, just Rafi. I think it depends on the type of coat they have.


----------



## acook0910

So it would be medium or large long hair? I have 2 dogs between 50 and 80 lbs. One dutch shep smooth coatand one german shep stock coat


----------



## Freestep

You can use whatever size you are most comfortable with.

My patented Furminator spiel (which should be a sticky):

The thing to remember with the Furminator is to use a light touch, like you are just petting the dog with it. You don't need to use a lot of pressure; keep your wrist relaxed and just let the tool do the work. Don't go over one spot for too long, and be extra careful over any bony areas. 5-10 minutes of Furminating once or twice a week is plenty. If you over-furminate, you may end up with bald spots or skin irritation. You definitely can remove more hair than you mean to if you aren't careful!

You will hear people say that the Furminator "ruins" the coat. This is not true if you use it properly. I'm a professional groomer, and I use the Furminator all the time with NO coat damage whatsoever. It is not designed to cut hair, only to grab the loose hairs while allowing the live hair to slide through undamaged.


----------



## Tango

acook0910 said:


> So it would be medium or large long hair? I have 2 dogs between 50 and 80 lbs. One dutch shep smooth coatand one german shep stock coat


I went with a medium and it works great.


Freestep said:


> You can use whatever size you are most comfortable with.
> 
> My patented Furminator spiel (which should be a sticky):
> 
> The thing to remember with the Furminator is to use a light touch, like you are just petting the dog with it. You don't need to use a lot of pressure; keep your wrist relaxed and just let the tool do the work. Don't go over one spot for too long, and be extra careful over any bony areas. 5-10 minutes of Furminating once or twice a week is plenty. If you over-furminate, you may end up with bald spots or skin irritation. You definitely can remove more hair than you mean to if you aren't careful!
> 
> You will hear people say that the Furminator "ruins" the coat. This is not true if you use it properly. I'm a professional groomer, and I use the Furminator all the time with NO coat damage whatsoever. It is not designed to cut hair, only to grab the loose hairs while allowing the live hair to slide through undamaged.


Great advice! It doesn't take any pressure, just gentle strokes.


----------

